# Don't graffiti in train tunnels



## abnrmal91 (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't graffiti trains or in train tunnels. Take this as a warning to anyone who does. Worst part of my job is I had to check the train for damage when it got back to the depot. Not something you want to anytime let alone at 3:30am. 

There is now an 18yr old died, a family that lost their kid, the train driver & guard effected as the accidentally killed someone, plus lots of other people alone the way. Whilst they where in the wrong; death isn't a suitable punishment for adolescent stupidity, unfortunately that's what happened. 

Teen graffiti artist killed by train - Yahoo!7


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 12, 2012)

That's terrible. Do you think he underestimated the speed of the train? So many people think they can get out of the way fast enough but misjudge the speed. This happened to Sarah Stringer in 2005:

'I can make it': girl's last words before train hit - National - smh.com.au


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 12, 2012)

The fact is that you can't hear a train coming. The only thing u will hear is like a wind gust. 
This is a horrible thing to have happened I really feel sorry for the family and employees involved in this accident.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope your okay after that Dan.


----------



## timske (Jan 12, 2012)

had a few mates that had the same accident type of thing. 
i work on railways alot , and the speed of a train isnt something thats the easiest to tell


----------



## maingoe (Jan 12, 2012)

Im sorry to hear what you have to deal with in the morning but I disagree to say that this was anything more than natural selection not a matter of time for all graff artists. There are always idiots out there who will do stupid things in any environment. To say dont graffiti because of some minor dangers or because someone hurt or killed themselves somewhere is just like saying no1 should keep snakes because an idiot can be killed by them (thinking vens but people are really stupid) or dont sky dive or scubba dive etc...


I dont paint, i have no artistic talent but i do have friends who do. And i have high level of respect for people like banksy and alot of the other guys, i lost there website with photos. Anyone who wants to watch a really good movie should watch "exit through the gift shop". Its amazing and everyone would enjoy it.


----------



## dangles (Jan 12, 2012)

maingoe said:


> Im sorry to hear what you have to deal with in the morning but I disagree to say that this was anything more than natural selection not a matter of time for all graff artists. There are always idiots out there who will do stupid things in any environment. To say dont graffiti because of some minor dangers or because someone hurt or killed themselves somewhere is just like saying no1 should keep snakes because an idiot can be killed by them (thinking vens but people are really stupid) or dont sky dive or scubba dive etc...
> 
> 
> I dont paint, i have no artistic talent but i do have friends who do. And i have high level of respect for people like banksy and alot of the other guys, i lost there website with photos. Anyone who wants to watch a really good movie should watch "exit through the gift shop". Its amazing and everyone would enjoy it.



So you compare a legal exercise of keeping herps, to downright vandalism and tresspass on city rail property/land. 

Whilst I don't mind graffiti when done as a mural, they should get permission before doing so on walls and not tresspass


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 12, 2012)

Dumb enough to do it.....too dumb to learn from it. Another flaw in the gene pool dispensed with. 

There will be more.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 12, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> Dumb enough to do it.....too dumb to learn from it. Another flaw in the gene pool dispensed with.
> 
> There will be more.



That's a nice way to speak about some grieving mothers/dads son.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 12, 2012)

maingoe said:


> Im sorry to hear what you have to deal with in the morning but I disagree to say that this was anything more than natural selection not a matter of time for all graff artists. There are always idiots out there who will do stupid things in any environment. To say dont graffiti because of some minor dangers or because someone hurt or killed themselves somewhere is just like saying no1 should keep snakes because an idiot can be killed by them (thinking vens but people are really stupid) or dont sky dive or scubba dive etc...
> 
> 
> I dont paint, i have no artistic talent but i do have friends who do. And i have high level of respect for people like banksy and alot of the other guys, i lost there website with photos. Anyone who wants to watch a really good movie should watch "exit through the gift shop". Its amazing and everyone would enjoy it.



graffiti is stupid and idiotic


----------



## andyh (Jan 12, 2012)

feel sorry for the driver and guard and all the other people involved, but as for him, a criminal who died committing a crime, how much sympathy can I have?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well all these people saying I have no sympathy for the person. Consider this first. When the train came in it had been cleaned down (fire hose normally) but not well enough, it's not a pretty site to see large sections of steel bent from hitting the person. You can see where they hit as there was still flesh stuck on the front. Now does anyone deserve that, even if they where breaking the law. No they don't. It's happend and it can't be changed.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel some people are very closed minded. there is a very large difference between 'bombing (tagging for rep) and graffiti art' key word being art. the graffiti movement is about rebellion (sp?) against the government and freedom of speech. often younger kids dont understand this and take on the tagging and its easier than art a natural progression from tagging to art. I have mates who started as skallywags and now make a good living from art. I do feel for the train driver but its a very real part of the job that you will come across this as alot of people choose this way to take their own life. I think its rough for people to be saying that he is are dumb because younger people will always find a way to be stand outish, its human nature. This case he was just unlucky he will never grow out of that phase.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 12, 2012)

How can people say he deserved it ? A criminal who died doing a crime? Mate pull your head in. Just yesterday a guy got 23 yrs jail for raping a little girl. Now this in my eyes is the lowest of the low, pure filthy scum, and he gets to live ? But a young man tagging ( i cant stand people who vandalise and trespass on our railway system) deserved to die?
Nahhh mate, get your priorities right.


----------



## dragonfoot (Jan 12, 2012)

All the dude probably wanted to do was to make his art. As a result, he died. How is that anyone's fault?


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2012)

This young man who died was foolish, but it doesn't mean he deserved what he got. How many people here did foolish things at the same age and were lucky enough to get away with it? You might not have been graffitiing in train tunnels, but if you ever drove recklessly as a teenager - an all too common past-time among teens and young adults - you too might have ended up the same way.

I'm sorry you had to witness some of the aftermath, Abrnmal. Thanks for putting this out there. Hopefully it does some good.


----------



## Radar (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the 'he got what he deserved, he was breaking the law' crew. Never sat on 62 in a 60 zone? 101 on the highway in a 100 zone? If you swerved to miss a dog, hit a pole and died, would you have deserved it? 

Everyone has done something stupid at some point in their lives, unfortunately some people never live to learn from their mistakes. I'm pretty glad I have up until this point.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 12, 2012)

Exactly Renenet. I wonder if the people making some of these completely insensitive comments would say what they said here to the family and friends of the deceased? I've seen comments like this on just about every thread talking about somebody's death and I really don't understand the need for it. What is being a heartless prick supposed to achieve?


----------



## Wookie (Jan 12, 2012)

It is a shame young life was lost but I guess the only way you can look at it was that he knew what he was doing and the risks he was taking. The parents and train driver in particular would be shattered. I've heard of a few similar events in Brisbane though I think they were suicides rather than accidents.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 12, 2012)

We get suicides regularly (couple a month). The suicides are rarely broadcast on the news, it's only the accidents that make the news normally.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, some harsh critics on here.
I've broken lotsa laws, should I be dead?
He's a criminal, nah he's a kid doing what kids do.
He wasn't out here stealing money for a drug habit off little old ladies.
Lighten up.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 12, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> We get suicides regularly (couple a month). The suicides are rarely broadcast on the news, it's only the accidents that make the news normally.



The only suicide by train I've seen in the news was about the suicidal man that was hit by the train I was on. The Geelong advertiser had a short article about it with a photo and a phone number for people suffering with depression. The man's death notice was put in the paper the same day the article was, but said his death was the result of an "accident" but it was certainly not an accident. I can understand the death notice saying that though, not many people would want to have a notice in the paper saying their loved one took their own life.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel for the Train driver, having been one myself many years ago. You may not believe it, but killing someone, regardless if you were responsible or not is quite harrowing. Breath testing the driver??? What did the police think? The driver swerved for him or could have done something to avoid the accident?


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 12, 2012)

5 idiots born every minute...


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 12, 2012)

spilota_variegata said:


> I feel for the Train driver, having been one myself many years ago. You may not believe it, but killing someone, regardless if you were responsible or not is quite harrowing. Breath testing the driver??? What did the police think? The driver swerved for him or could have done something to avoid the accident?



Breathtesting the crew is automatic and required by law, doesn't mean they were or are suspected of anything. 



Darlyn said:


> Wow, some harsh critics on here.
> I've broken lotsa laws, should I be dead?
> He's a criminal, nah he's a kid doing what kids do.
> He wasn't out here stealing money for a drug habit off little old ladies.
> Lighten up.



Breaking laws is one thing, trespassing to cause willful destruction of property, resulting in a multi million dollar yearly cleanup bill, and contributing money from your pay in that bit called income tax is something else. Also trespassing on railway property to cause vandalism is criminal. It's what kids do is it? I never vandalised govt or public property, my family and friends never did either! Maybe if people and magistrates stopped being so bloody soft on this behaviour and accepting it as a part of life, we'd all be better off.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 12, 2012)

atothej09 said:


> 5 idiots born every minute...



You've been in the maternity ward and counted them have you?



KingSirloin said:


> Breathtesting the crew is automatic and required by law, doesn't mean they were or are suspected of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking laws is one thing, trespassing to cause willful destruction of property, resulting in a multi million dollar yearly cleanup bill, and contributing money from your pay in that bit called income tax is something else. Also trespassing on railway property to cause vandalism is criminal. It's what kids do is it? I never vandalised govt or public property, my family and friends never did either! Maybe if people and magistrates stopped being so bloody soft on this behaviour and accepting it as a part of life, we'd all be better off.



Wow this one kid has been very busy.


----------



## dadaman (Jan 12, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> Dumb enough to do it.....too dumb to learn from it. Another flaw in the gene pool dispensed with.
> 
> There will be more.



Well said



dragonfoot said:


> All the dude probably wanted to do was to make his art. As a result, he died. How is that anyone's fault?



It's his fault. No one else's and now he won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes there certainly is isn't there atothej09
How on earth can some of you people be so callous, you make me sick to my stomach to think there are actually people on this earth as cold & heartless as some of you.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 12, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> Breathtesting the crew is automatic and required by law, doesn't mean they were or are suspected of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking laws is one thing, trespassing to cause willful destruction of property, resulting in a multi million dollar yearly cleanup bill, and contributing money from your pay in that bit called income tax is something else. Also trespassing on railway property to cause vandalism is criminal. It's what kids do is it? I never vandalised govt or public property, my family and friends never did either! Maybe if people and magistrates stopped being so bloody soft on this behaviour and accepting it as a part of life, we'd all be better off.



A.C.A.B that is all


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 12, 2012)

dragonfoot said:


> All the dude probably wanted to do was to make his art. As a result, he died. How is that anyone's fault?



Its his own fault by definition. Doesn't mean he deserved it but he paid the ultimate price for his poor decision making.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 12, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> Breathtesting the crew is automatic and required by law, doesn't mean they were or are suspected of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking laws is one thing, trespassing to cause willful destruction of property, resulting in a multi million dollar yearly cleanup bill, and contributing money from your pay in that bit called income tax is something else. Also trespassing on railway property to cause vandalism is criminal. It's what kids do is it? I never vandalised govt or public property, my family and friends never did either! Maybe if people and magistrates stopped being so bloody soft on this behaviour and accepting it as a part of life, we'd all be better off.



Mate, he was vandalising a tunnel . HE DOESNT DESERVE TO DIE !!! I already gave you the example of the rapist. Youngsters make mistakes, hell i wasnt no angel. They grow and learn, unfortunetely this poor guy will never get to grow and learn. May he R.I.P, and i will definetely say a prayer for him before i sleep.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 12, 2012)

Geez there are some hateful, bitter, self righteous people on this site. A young boy is dead, how did he deserve it. As for graffiti being the crime of the century, didn't anyone ever tell you that a it of paint on a wall never hurt anyone.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 12, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> A.C.A.B that is all


LOL he isn't a cop, just likes pretending to be one


----------



## saximus (Jan 12, 2012)

At the end of the day it was his own fault. He obviously didn't deserve it as a punishment for that particular crime but there is no one else to blame but him. Now there is a family grieving the loss of a son/brother/nephew etc, a train driver who has been subjected to the direct death of another person and people like Dan who signed up to fix trains but now have to clean up. All because he wanted to spray paint a wall that didn't belong to him in a place he shouldn't have been. I don't think anyone would argue that it isn't a tragedy (ok maybe some of the people in this thread might) but the fact is that through someone's thoughtlessness, a lot of lives have been affected very negatively. None of whom the individual will be held accountable for. That's how I look at it anyway. Maybe it's "cold" or "heartless" but they are the facts as I see them


----------



## Kyro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes Dan I get that it's his own fault but that doesn't make it ok to speak about him like he was just nothing as some people have done in this thread. He was someones child,brother nephew,grandchild & no doubt a friend of many. No he won't be held accountable because he already paid with his life. 
Sometimes people should just learn to say nothing if all they can add is nasty comments & if some of you can't understand that then I feel sorry for you that you were never taught any morals. 
R.I.P Tre


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 12, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> LOL he isn't a cop, just likes pretending to be one



He's definitely got the attitude down.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 13, 2012)

Kyro said:


> Yes Dan I get that it's his own fault but that doesn't make it ok to speak about him like he was just nothing as some people have done in this thread. He was someones child,brother nephew,grandchild & no doubt a friend of many. No he won't be held accountable because he already paid with his life.
> Sometimes people should just learn to say nothing if all they can add is nasty comments & if some of you can't understand that then I feel sorry for you that you were never taught any morals.
> R.I.P Tre



Well said mate, people making flippant comments about the death of a young bloke commiting a a "graffiti" crime
are living in a different world to me. Methinks they need to get out more. I have huge empathy for the people who are traumatised as a result of this accident, there are no winners.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 13, 2012)

hope your ok dan,having to clean that sort of thing up can leave you traumatised,its good to talk to the right people about it to debrief over what you have seen.
Also RIP young 18 year old, graffiti in a railway tunnel isnt the worst crime people should lighten up,and respect grieving
families


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> He's definitely got the attitude down.



If all cops had his attitude, i can guarantee you when i that when i graduate from the academy( Fingers xd) Ill do my own little solemn swear, to be his opposite.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am fine its not the first time I have seen it and it wont be the last. That stuff doesn't bother me (too much) but its still not something I want to deal with if I have a choice. Dealt with it like most night shift workers would, a beer with breakfast (technically my dinner) then a sleep.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

Its good that you got a strong heart abnrmal91. I remember a car accident me and my brother had last year. Guy on a harley ran a red light, as our light turned green we pulled off and hit him head on with the speed he was going he flew across the intersection and went through the windscreen of a 4wd waiting on the set of lights across from us. He copped it pretty bad with permanent metal rods and screws in both his legs. I couldnt sleep for a month after it, kept seeing him go through that windscreen every time i tried to sleep.Dealing with death is something i really dont look forward too, working the thin blue line


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 13, 2012)

saximus said:


> At the end of the day it was his own fault. He obviously didn't deserve it as a punishment for that particular crime but there is no one else to blame but him. Now there is a family grieving the loss of a son/brother/nephew etc, a train driver who has been subjected to the direct death of another person and people like Dan who signed up to fix trains but now have to clean up. All because he wanted to spray paint a wall that didn't belong to him in a place he shouldn't have been. I don't think anyone would argue that it isn't a tragedy (ok maybe some of the people in this thread might) but the fact is that through someone's thoughtlessness, a lot of lives have been affected very negatively. None of whom the individual will be held accountable for. That's how I look at it anyway. Maybe it's "cold" or "heartless" but they are the facts as I see them



I don't see you as being cold, you're absolutely right, he was in a place he knew was dangerous and it was his choice to do that, he knew what the risks were. The point where you differ from the cold hearted is where you say that he didn't deserve to die, you see the situation as it is, but you seem to feel empathy for the victim and his family which is more than I can say for others on here.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 13, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> LOL he isn't a cop, just likes pretending to be one



Village people??


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 13, 2012)

Exotic_Doc said:


> If all cops had his attitude, i can guarantee you when i that when i graduate from the academy( Fingers xd) Ill do my own little solemn swear, to be his opposite.




I have that attitude because I am a train driver, not a cop. 

Now, generally speaking, I have hit people before, (sadly through depression, not vandalism or trespassing) and I have seen what a 400 tonne train does to a human body. You CAN feel a body tumbling around and getting chopped up under a 50 tonne carriage! I don't need to come to work to hit some fool who is not where they should be.

Do I sound harsh? I have to be, in this line of work. Maybe if society weren't such a bunch of soft , sympathetic cupcakes, this person would have got what they really deserved, a public flogging that would keep them off their butt for a month, instead of what they didn't deserve, to be hit by a train.

What about the driver and all other parties involved? They don't deserve the trauma, to lose a family member/friend, witness it, or clean up the mess before the magpies as a result of something so uneccessary.

Society needs to harden up and treat them as they deserve, before there's another fatal accident.

Case closed.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I have that attitude because I am a train driver, not a cop. I have hit people before, (sadly through depression, not vandalism or trespassing) and I have seen what a 400 tonne train does to a human body. You CAN feel a body tumbling around and getting chopped up under a 50 tonne carriage! I don't need to come to work to hit some fool who is not where they should be.
> 
> You think I'm harsh? I have to be, in this line of work. Maybe if society weren't such a bunch of soft , sympathetic cupcakes, this person would have got what they really deserved, a public flogging that would keep them off their butt for a month, instead of what they didn't deserve, to be hit by a train.
> 
> ...



Village people?


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 13, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Village people??



I wore that uniform as an extra on the set of Underbelly: The Golden Mile. Also done some similar roles on Home and Away in the past too. Anyone can, it's fun, and you can momentarily step out of your life and pretend to be someone else.


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

dragonfoot said:


> All the dude probably wanted to do was to make his art. As a result, he died. How is that anyone's fault?



Then find the correct medium and place for it. 

What about the bloke that wants to drive really fast and ends up hitting a tree and spreading bits of car and body over the place. No-one has any sympathy for them but with the scheme of things its no different. 

There are facilities and environments provided for these and many other activities that people choose not to utilise for what ever reason. Inside a train tunnel........Sorry, but thats just asking for trouble!!!!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I have that attitude because I am a train driver, not a cop. I have hit people before, (sadly through depression, not vandalism or trespassing) and I have seen what a 400 tonne train does to a human body. You CAN feel a body tumbling around and getting chopped up under a 50 tonne carriage! I don't need to come to work to hit some fool who is not where they should be.
> 
> You think I'm harsh? I have to be, in this line of work. Maybe if society weren't such a bunch of soft , sympathetic cupcakes, this person would have got what they really deserved, a public flogging that would keep them off their butt for a month, instead of what they didn't deserve, to be hit by a train.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying but you knew things like that would happen if you became a train driver. I personally think people, particularly young people who are considering doing the same things as this man did should see the result, sometimes the message won't get through to people unless you shock them by showing them the true reality of these things. I'm sorry you've had to deal with this as a train driver, one of the worst things about it is knowing there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I have that attitude because I am a train driver, not a cop. I have hit people before, (sadly through depression, not vandalism or trespassing) and I have seen what a 400 tonne train does to a human body. You CAN feel a body tumbling around and getting chopped up under a 50 tonne carriage! I don't need to come to work to hit some fool who is not where they should be.
> 
> You think I'm harsh? I have to be, in this line of work. Maybe if society weren't such a bunch of soft, sympathetic cupcakes, this person would have got what they really deserved, a public flogging that would keep them off their butt for a month, instead of what they didn't deserve, to be hit by a train.
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying, and believe me i do empathize with you. Teach them a lesson, im all for that. They are breaking the law, and they deserve to be prosecuted. But no matter what, i do not agree with the people that are hinting that he deserved what he got.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I wore that uniform as an extra on the set of Underbelly: The Golden Mile. Also done some similar roles on Home and Away in the past too. Anyone can, it's fun, and you can momentarily step out of your life and pretend to be someone else.



or you can join an internet forum...
then you just get dressed up in your mind.:lol:


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSirloin said:


> I wore that uniform as an extra on the set of Underbelly: The Golden Mile. Also done some similar roles on Home and Away in the past too. Anyone can, it's fun, and you can momentarily step out of your life and pretend to be someone else.



Sorry i don't like playing dress ups


----------



## Beard (Jan 13, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Sorry i don't like playing dress ups............. on this forum




hmmmmm


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 13, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Sorry i don't like playing dress ups



When they pay you, it's worth it. Specially if it's only a uniform, and not a dress as such, haha. 

One of the more interesting scenes I did (as an ambulance officer) was attending a terrorist car bomb attack from SBS's 'East West 101'. If you forget about the cameras, the whole scene was very surreal. Cars on fire, burnt out shops, burning flyers and ash in the street.....Even people without limbs were dressed up to look like they'd freshly been blown off. Quite a horrific scene in a real life situation. Nice knowing it was all fake in this instance.

Real police were used to close off the street for filming, which actually added to the illusion and real fire brigade were also used. Was quite an interesting day, and the catering was always first class.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope your ok mate, I don't see the reason,..only for the fact it's illegal and quite daring at that age to do,...artistic maybe in some cases but there's so many ways to do art today it doesn't have to be a can of spray paint and obnoxiously put it where nobody else wants it. No different than littering in a beautiful park or rainforest...not to mention the fall out if it all goes awry. Hope the support services set in place for this aftermath is working for you mate.


----------



## maingoe (Jan 17, 2012)

It's just natural selection. Do I feel bad for a mouse I feed to ny snake every week? No. Do I feel bad for the person who grew these mice up and the effectivly mass murdered them? No. It's a natural part of life. 

How is a mouses life worth less than a humans? Becuase it takes longer to breed them up? Inteligence? I don't think people are more deserving of oxygen than animals just because we are smarter.

Now if everything lived forever we couldn't have any new life so we currently have the best system where everything dies. Why is it such a shame when a white boy gets hit by a train yet there is war and famine around the rest of the world and all we can think about is ourselves.

Also a few very famous Graf artists comitted suicide by jumping in front of trains due to they realised how crap there lives were, who's to say they this wasn't another case.

As I said before I no a lot of people who paint, and u can't paint a moving train so if this kid wasn't trying to kill himself then he was pretty stupid and maybe parents are to blame and if he was then parents usualy to blame. Train drivers are the only ones to feel sorry for as they don't sign up to kill people


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 17, 2012)

Please enlighten us as to who these famous graf artists that suicided were and how you know they suicided because there lives were crap, or they indeed did commit suicide and were not accidentally hit. Why is being a graf artist equal to having a crap life. Why is the fact that he is a white boy at all relevant and why do you assume people don't care about war and famine just because they have compassion in this regard. I doubt you actually know anyone who paints as if you did you would not be talking about it as if it is the same as killing mice for a snake, not in front of them anyway. No you can't paint a moving train but you can be accidentally hit by one whilst painting a tunnel. So many assumptions in your post and no facts to back them up.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 17, 2012)

How did a mouse get brought up into this?? How do you know he was white?? what does war and famine have to do with this?? painting a moving train??


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah, now it all makes sense, it's all the mouse's fault! lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 17, 2012)

maingoe said:


> parents are to blame and if he was then parents usualy to blame.



I was a sufferer of depression and came close to suicide myself. One of the things inherant to recovery (for me at least) was to quit blaming other people for my own emotions and that I was the one to blame for how I felt; no one else can make me feel anything unless I let them.
What have your parents ever done to you to make you state pretty definitively that no matter what his intent in this situation that the parents are to blame?
That's hardly fair. For all you know they could have done the best they could, and you've just pointed the finger at perfectly good parents who had tragedy hit unexpectedly.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 17, 2012)

maingoe said:


> Also a few very famous Graf artists comitted suicide by jumping in front of trains due to they realised how crap there lives were, who's to say they this wasn't another case.
> 
> As I said before I no a lot of people who paint, and u can't paint a moving train so if this kid wasn't trying to kill himself then he was pretty stupid and maybe parents are to blame and if he was then parents usualy to blame. Train drivers are the only ones to feel sorry for as they don't sign up to kill people



it was not suicide and he wasnt trying to paint a moving train, it was an accident/misjudgement.

you should show some respect for his grieving family rather than blame his parents.

i supose your parents are to blame for your lack of respect.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you seriously comparing a human to a mouse? Who said that if people care about a young life ended too soon they dont care about famine and other issues all around the world? Actually i see it that if people are compassionate about one life, they will definietly care about the lives of millions. Your logic is too distorted to even discuss so meh...


----------

